# Easier Bowhunting with Yardage Markers



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

The different between a*successful*day*bowhunting*and coming home empty handed almost always boils down to a matter of seconds. Instead of fumbling with a rangefinder while deer are under my stand, I pre-mark several locations once my stands are hung with either survey ribbon, or little survey flags, the plastic kind that come on the thin wires.

You can often get colors that are close to your sight pins such orange, red, or green, and match the yardage markers to your pins. If you can&#8217;t find the colors to match up perfectly with your pins, just a cheat card to keep in you pocket, or use a sharpie to label your flags. I also use the colored flags at home when practicing to help memorize what color goes with what yardage. Setting the target next to the flags also saves me time ranging my target everytime I move it.

Using these markers to cut down on the time it takes to move from seeing a target to firing an accurate arrow. This tip is easy to implement and should help you become a more efficient hunter.


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

